# Blue Lily Commission "Unity"



## Stephen Palmer (Sep 19, 2011)

I hope folks won't mind me plugging a new album here...

*New BLUE LILY COMMISSION Album “UNITY”*

_Released on the autumnal equinox 2011 exclusively through Bandcamp_

The eighth album from Blue Lily Commission features lots of sequencing, synth textures, and an appearance by Erich Z. Schlagzeug on drums. “Unity” is a single track of approximately an hour, passing through a number of moods and variations.

More information to follow!


----------



## Ian Whates (Sep 19, 2011)

Sounds really interesting, Steve; I wasn't aware of your 'other life' as a musician.  Good luck with this.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Sep 20, 2011)

Ta!

My band Mooch celebrate our 20th anniversary next year (I'm preparing something special to celebrate...). We've released lots of albums, plus there's BLC and my other solo career. More info via Google! 

For those of you on Facebook, there's a promo video now on my fan page for you:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002624170785

With Erich on drums!


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Sep 21, 2011)

Uploads have all failed, so will try again tomorrow...
Bl***y internet, no respect for the eightfold wheel of the year...


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Sep 22, 2011)

*Unity*
http://bluelilycommission.bandcamp.com
Available now!
If you have any difficulties with this album, please let me know, as the upload had a couple of problems - seems OK now, though...


----------

